# Deer grunt



## steve bellinger (Feb 27, 2016)

Got some new toys, and had to give them a try.Fruit pear from @davduckman2010 , black wood from @Vern Tator, Holly from my stash.I'm keeping this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a real beauty right there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice job Steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sharp looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 27, 2016)

frickin sweet grunt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice looking call, i'd keep it to. Where did you get the expanding mandrel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Real nice grunt Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 28, 2016)

jbowers said:


> Nice looking call, i'd keep it to. Where did you get the expanding mandrel?


josh i got these at craft supply USA. I'm sure there's better ones out there. But for 30 bucks each, and what little i use them thought i'd give them a try.


----------



## jbowers (Feb 28, 2016)

Those are nice, I made mine but mines more of an arbor. I like those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2016)

Clean design. Love the combo of wood species. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

